# ICS?



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

so no ics for charge? im on fassy and ive got a glitched verson and a friend wants ics anyone know anything or wanna help


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> so no ics for charge? im on fassy and ive got a glitched verson and a friend wants ics anyone know anything or wanna help


Mind taking a look around or something? We have a very stable ICS ROM right now but the data and camera don't work.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

JihadSquad said:


> Mind taking a look around or something? We have a very stable ICS ROM right now but the data and camera don't work.


i know ive read that much but the progress seemed to stop...


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

There's not a post or new build every single time anything changes in the code...the released builds are pretty much only milestone releases. If you follow his github, he changes things in there a lot...weekly at the minimum and daily in some stretches. If you look at the dev thread there is camera development work going in there right now. There are a lot of issues getting the RIL working fully, but it's not like worked has stopped.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

OK from what got they gave up, my friend will be happy now


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Well there was a guy on here in another thread that said his friend got an ota update on his charge and it was Ics. I asked for proof but he disappeared soon after.

Back on topic I doubt you all will see ics from Sammy as they are to busy with gnex and the soon to come out galaxy s III. Heck yall was lucky to get gb and that's no joke. It would be nice to see more of the older phones get ics. I am still waiting on when the bolt gets it. Few months back HTC said it was testing on it but after that silence. Not even a leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

right lol its coming just be a min i need to save up for a new ssd hdd so i can make em


----------

